

A New Superbacteria, Immune To Most Antibiotics, Found Spreading Fast - shadowsun7
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-08/new-bacterial-mutation-makes-common-bacteria-resistant-almost-every-antibiotic

======
flatulent1
This isn't just "a" bacteria, but a gene making a number of existing bacteria
types resistant.

The article cites "E. coli and Klebsiella pneumoniae" as already affected. It
looks like cases in the U.K. link back to Pakistan and India. When resistant
versions of those hit the gut some will be in for tough times. MRSA is
serious, this is worse.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/aug/11/antibiotics-
ef...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/aug/11/antibiotics-efficiency-
drug-resistant-bacteria)

------
carbocation
They're enterobacteriaceae that are resistant to carbapenems. See
[http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5924a5.htm?s_cid=...](http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5924a5.htm?s_cid=mm5924a5_w)
for more details.

